# Problem booting the kernel after Firmware Update

## LL0rd

Hi,

I have some trouble booting the kernel of my server. The server is a Sun X4150, the OS is installed on a Sun StorageTEK (aka Adaptec) SAS Raid. Before I installed the latest Bios / Firmware, everything worked fine. But after I installed the latest firmware, I couldn’t boot the system. After grub, I only saw this: http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/868/sierra.png

First of all, I thought something is wrong with the filesystem of my /boot partition. So I started the system from a boot cd.  That worked without problems. I checked all filesystems, no errors. I also installed grub on the /dev/sda. But that didn’t help. Only after the downgrade to an earlier version, I was able to boot the system again. 

Can somebody tell me, what I can do to boot the sys with the new firmware?

----------

## Jaglover

 *Quote:*   

> So I started the system from a boot cd.

 

Kernel on the CD boots, your kernel does not. Investigate what's different?

----------

## LL0rd

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   So I started the system from a boot cd. 
> 
> Kernel on the CD boots, your kernel does not. Investigate what's different?

 

and how??

----------

## Jaglover

By comparing their config files. LiveCD kernels usually have their conf in /proc/config.gz. And you probably know where you keep yours.   :Wink: 

----------

## LL0rd

Your idea is to compare the config files?!?

First of all, I don't think, the server even loads the kernel. Then I don't think, that the update to a new Firmware added or removed hardware and breaks the configuration of the existing kernel.

----------

## Jaglover

According to your sierra.png kernel is booted.

 *Quote:*   

> Then I don't think, that the update to a new Firmware added or removed hardware and breaks the configuration of the existing kernel.

 

Right, so it works then ... is that what you are saying?

Think clear now. Obviously your new firmware requires something your kernel does not have. May be ACPI implementation is changed, for instance. Or IRQ handling. Something your old kernel does not do because of a misconfigured feature. Or whatever. Maybe your new firmware requires newer kernel. You didn't mention versions.

If you don't like my idea of comparing config files - don't. We live in free world. Good luck.   :Wink: 

----------

## LL0rd

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> According to your sierra.png kernel is booted.
> 
> 

 

I don't think so....

Normally I get a message like

 *Quote:*   

> Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.

 

What's why I think, the kernel does not boot

----------

## Jaglover

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

>  *Jaglover wrote:*   According to your sierra.png kernel is booted.
> 
>  
> 
> I don't think so....
> ...

 

Yes, that's quite correct. Kernel does not boot. Bootloader loads it and it doesn't boot. So my humble mind thinks there is something wrong with that kernel of yours. I really would like to know what we are talking here about.   :Rolling Eyes: 

One more time, I appeal to common sense.

0. Your kernel does not boot.

1. LiveCD kernel does.

I'd compare kernel versions and config files.

But indeed, I'm not there looking over your shoulder.

----------

